# Now it's getting ridiculous - Vertex Junior RDA



## zadiac (17/8/15)

It's going too far now. I'm sure many of us love small chamber RDAs because of the flavor production, but this is just stupid imo.

http://www.shop.epikvape.com/Vertex-Jr-SS-by-The-Boss-Mod-International-5019aJrSS.htm







As far as I can see, making this BF will be impossible and over dripping is almost unavoidable.
5 Drops and you'll be close to over dripping and then only two or three toots and you're dry again.
This, to me, looks like a waste of money.

Your thoughts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (17/8/15)

look nice , agree on what you say about the size , but IMO i see only few times new atty or dripper etc bring something new . Like the kay v4 , now the goblin mini , dripper velocity look different , mutation as well,derringer started the small chamber etc . This look like a smaller derringer to me but no new ideas into it


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/15)

I remember when having the smallest cellphone got you bragging rights. Then I started going up again, now a 10" is cool. I think it's a phase, the new 'best thing' until someone launches a kick-ass 50mm tall RDA again, then all manufacturers will go BIG again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/15)

This has a 3mm juice well so should take a reasonable amount of juice. Looks well made and yes they have taken the Derringer concept and made even smaller 

Not every dripper needs to go on a Reo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (17/8/15)

AHHHHHHHH! Any vendor please bring this in i have a vertex mech and that copper RDA is calling my name!!! PLEEEAAASSEE!

But all fun aside it looks awesome, but like @zadiac said its going to leak easily with BF or dripping


----------



## zadiac (17/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> This has a 3mm juice well so should take a reasonable amount of juice. Looks well made and yes they have taken the Derringer concept and made even smaller
> 
> Not every dripper needs to go on a Reo



Yes, I mentioned that for the people that do want to put it on a Reo. I like bottom feeders so it's applicable to me and the squonkers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (27/11/15)

How sick is that!?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (28/11/15)

zadiac said:


> It's going too far now. I'm sure many of us love small chamber RDAs because of the flavor production, but this is just stupid imo.
> 
> http://www.shop.epikvape.com/Vertex-Jr-SS-by-The-Boss-Mod-International-5019aJrSS.htm
> 
> ...


I think a lot of the ultra mini atty thing is the novelty aspect.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/15)

So far giving me better flavor than my Derringer. Running in single coil mode, 26/32 Clapton wire A1, 5 wraps around a 2.4mm ID. No spit back either. Very impressed.


----------

